# New bluetoothe.



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I just ordered this one from Sprint. Seems to be a bad ash unit. Dual Mic, and some other stuff. People should be able to hear me better on this one. Cant wait to get it.










http://www.plantronics.com/north_america/en_US/products/mobile/bluetooth-headsets/voyager-pro


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I got a real small one when I got my blackberry but haven't used it. Do you wear yours all day long? I think I need to get over the years of making fun of blue-toothed people before I can strap it on. The seem like a good idea though, especially while driving.






Paul


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

You'll have to let us know if people can hear you better on that one. I have had a couple different ones and the mic is the biggest of the issues. I also use mine though. Hands free is the way. work drive talk etc.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking for a new one myself !! Please let us know !! The jawbone was a waste of my $100 +


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The jawbone, the java, that blue ant POS i bought earlier this year, ALL GARBAGE. Did a search on Military grade, and this one came up. 

Rocksteady, as far as how they look on you, FUg it, I quit giving a crap a long time ago. Besides, this one has that military look. Uber cool looking unit to me.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I have been hesitant to get one of those mainly because sometimes I want to screen my calls, not answer some sometimes depending on who it is calling and other reasons. For some reason my phone will only ring 4 times when someone calls and sometimes when my hands are full 4 rings are not enough to get my phone out of it's case to view the number of who's calling. Do you have those problems wearing the earpiece or do you just answer all your calls with it with no regard to who's calling?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I have been hesitant to get one of those mainly because sometimes I want to screen my calls, not answer some sometimes depending on who it is calling and other reasons. For some reason my phone will only ring 4 times when someone calls and sometimes when my hands are full 4 rings are not enough to get my phone out of it's case to view the number of who's calling. Do you have those problems wearing the earpiece or do you just answer all your calls with it with no regard to who's calling?



I have to PM. It rings all day, probably at least 40 calls a day. Granted, im like you, and usually never know the number thats calling anyways. If you are wasting my time, or trying to sell me **** that I don't need, I hang up, just as fast as I answerd it.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine rings ALL THE FREAKIN TIME too !! I just look at number before i answer .


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Do they " cut off " so to speak, like when you use speakerphone or is it just like you had the phone to your ear?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Do they " cut off " so to speak, like when you use speakerphone or is it just like you had the phone to your ear?


If by 'They' you mean the blue toothes in general, They are like holding the phone.


----------



## user2091 (Sep 27, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I got a real small one when I got my blackberry but haven't used it. Do you wear yours all day long? I think I need to get over the years of making fun of blue-toothed people before I can strap it on. The seem like a good idea though, especially while driving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup: ya them tickets can cost a pretty penny!!! i like the motorola myself smaller sleeker. noise canceling dual mics. all the bells and whistles for about 100!!!! they also have on that works very well through the fm radio. pretty nice!


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Rock, I don't mean to rain on your parade....I have one of those Plantronics and I was not pleased at all. 

Like you I have tried the Blue Ant, Jawbone (mini), Motorola, etc., etc. I still have the large Jawbone and I think it works the best, but the dang ear hooks are a POS.

In my opinion all the bluetooth headsets are crap.......Please help me find one that works like they claim.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Rock, I don't mean to rain on your parade....I have one of those Plantronics and I was not pleased at all.
> 
> Like you I have tried the Blue Ant, Jawbone (mini), Motorola, etc., etc. I still have the large Jawbone and I think it works the best, but the dang ear hooks are a POS.
> 
> In my opinion all the bluetooth headsets are crap.......Please help me find one that works like they claim.


It had some good reviews. Most of them were good reviews. The only complaints i read, were that the microphone would pull hair out of your beard it you had one. SO, ill see how that works out. Now, other reviews said that the 520 model, or the 520 model was better.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It had some good reviews. Most of them were good reviews. The only complaints i read, were that the microphone would pull hair out of your beard it you had one. SO, ill see how that works out. Now, other reviews said that the 520 model, or the 520 model was better.


Yeah, I read the reviews as well, that's why I sprang for it. I don't know why I have such bad luck with those little buggers, good luck to ya! :thumbsup:

And YES it will pull the short ones........


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Yeah, I read the reviews as well, that's why I sprang for it. I don't know why I have such bad luck with those little buggers, good luck to ya! :thumbsup:
> 
> And YES it will pull the short ones........


Dude, I just figured out what your avatar is. That is freakin awesome!:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Alright, just to touch base on the OP, It arrived this past monday. All I can say is Suh weet. This thing, is by far, the best I have ever tried or had. And I have tried just about all of them. I went through 3 this year alone. This is the one for me. I will cherish it forever. No complaints at all from people on the other end of the phone. I can hear them well too. Very comfortable fit, and big enough to not be easily lost. Good battery life. have yet to run out of juice, thats wearing the damn thing from 7 am to 8 pm. Very nice product. I would recommend to anyone in the market for a head set, 5 pipewrenches.:thumbsup:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Congrats.........glad it is working out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

So Rockstar, how has that blue tooth worked for you? you have had it almost 2 months. I have been wanting a new one and was waiting to to what you thought.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It really is the best headset i have ever had. I have not had one complaint about people not hearing me. Great, great great. Well worth the money. 5 out of 5 pipewrenches.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks. I think i will look for one this weekend.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Yep, me too.
I've been looking for something like that but all I've seen so far are the $15 ones at WalMart and Zellers.

I'll bet *those* are really good. 

_Edit: Well, I ordered one. Should arrive sometime next week._


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I can be _Mig of Borg_ now.
It arrived late yesterday and it works amazingly well! On my end it sounds almost better than the phone itself does. The few people I've talked to so far have said it's very clear, as if I'm not even using one.

A good buy IMO. Thanks, rockstarplumber! :thumbsup:

Now.. a few more calls would be nice too. :whistling2:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, this is one that I have had the longest, and have not stopped wearing. It is a great head set.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Yea, after seeing and being around RSP all week, I decided to get me one of them contraptions. That way when I walk past HIM and I am talking to myself, he will think that " I " , ( capital I ) am loonie also. :laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I talk with my hands a lot, and pace around. I look certifiable with a Bluetooth.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey! I took last friday off and went fishing.
Took my plantronics bluetoothe thingy off and set it aside in my truck. The weather here has been good, but by "good" I mean between 26° - 34°F.

This morning I franticly searched for my earpiece and realized that I'd left it out all weekend while I was away. Normally, if I leave my phone or camera in there even overnight, it's toast and has to charge for some time before I can use it.

After I located it, I turned it on only to realize that I'd left it on the whole time!!! It'll be dead for sure, I thought.

Nope! slung it over my ear and used it prolly 8 or 9 times today. Tonite I checked it and the battery says it's fully charged!

Good unit!


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

How well does that platronics stay on if you bend down or are under a sink?
My newest one is the jabra extreme, it stays on pretty tight no matter what position I'm in.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I need to get one*

how well do they work anyway>>>

I got a samsung rugby phone that is hard on my ears....

what is a good one to get???


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I got a plantronics this past week and so far i love it. doesn't hurt my ear like most do and i can hear people with it alot better.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Same here, and today was the test of all tests to see how well it stays on your ear! Wiggling and shimmying around pipes and conduit 10' in the air! Lost my hat twice and the voyager once.
I can wear the thing all day long and usually forget it's there unless it beeps or someone points and makes some quip about "Miggy from borg".
Very clear incoming and outgoing. :thumbsup:


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

blue ant Q1. i broke mine in my carry on last week from the pumper show. i went to the Shack  and bought a new one. the calls are very clear. and no one can tell you are on one. cost $130


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

I had that blue ant Q1 as well but the thing was constantly slipping out of my ear.I did like how it would tell you the number that was calling so you could answer or not without looking at the phone screen.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that thing still workin out good for ya RSP?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

K is this the Plantronics Voyager 855 Stereo Bluetooth Headset? Ive tried blue ants and 2 or 3 others, havent been totally satisfied, need someything that wil lstay on when laying under house, and not have costumers B####TCHING that I'm breaking up


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*go to A t+t store*

go to a local ameritech a t+t store near you 

get the *platonics voyager pro....99 bucks*

rockstarplumber is 100% right about this brand......


I tried the jawbone from them, it sucked...wont stay in your ear
constantly falling out and changeing ear plugs ....made my ear sore...

they took it back for free and gave me a head set type
that went in both ears, I broke it and they gave 
me another one for free..... it sucked too.....



now I am on my 4th FREE one 

this one is very , very good... picks up calls anywhere
and I dont even know I am wearing it.... it cost 99 bucks..

the one I got is the platonics voyarger pro..... and I can 
beat the hell out of it and they will replace it for free under a year
at the a t+t store

I misplaced it yeaterday and had to answer my calls by hand
that was a hell to deal with .......I cant live without it....


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

The H17 for the motorola droid is PERFECT ! 
my .02


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> go to a local ameritech a t+t store near you
> 
> get the *platonics voyager pro....99 bucks*
> 
> ...


I ordered exact thing from amazon including shipping for 70 bucks, people say it sounds like I"m talking through a tube??????????? :blink:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I got mine about a week and 1/2 ago and so far it's been great.

No more rearending Buicks in traffic either :thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You be suprised how many Gc's, and other subs that I work for constantly, have drank the kool aid on this head set. I am on my third one as well, all replaced, with no questions asked at sprint. 2 of them got a lil more wet then needed, and the other one, i sweat alot in the heat, got the mic wet, and people could not hear me anymore. Really a great headset.


----------

